# البوصلة الألكترونية..استفسار؟



## الوسم (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

عضو جديد معكم وأتمنى نستفيد جميعا من هذا الموقع والمنتدى الرائع..

عندي استفسار .. عن البوصلة الإلكترونية ,, أريد أن أبحث في هذا الموضوع فمن يملك أي معلومة أو مصادر مرجعية كمواقع أو كتب فياليت يفيدنا..

عندي استفسار أخر عن المعاهد الموجودة في برايتون وتدرس في مجالات الطيران .. مواقع أو أسماء هذه المعاهد أو الجامعات..

ولكم جزيل الشكر..

أخوكم حمد


----------



## ادور (29 نوفمبر 2008)

تمام لكن يا ريت
ولكن مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## virtualknight (5 ديسمبر 2008)

نعم نريد مزيدا من المعلومات مع خالص التقدير


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

I hope that some body will help you


----------

